# Kiki trying to trade KMart?



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

From si.com:

_
Inside the NBA: Zeal to Deal
His future iffy, G.M. Kiki Vandeweghe has spent a month trying to make a trade that could turn Denver's season around 

Vandeweghe offered Martin (6) to the Pacers for Artest. 
By Ian Thomsen

No team west of Houston has had a rockier start than the Nuggets, who had been projected by many (including SI) as San Antonio's top competition in the Western Conference. Instead, injuries to its trio of imposing big men and bizarre defensive breakdowns have turned Denver (17-18 at week's end) into the league's most disappointing team. The low point came in a 114-112 loss to the visiting Mavericks last Friday, when, on an inbounds play, Dallas guard Devin Harris broke loose for an uncontested layup with 2.2 seconds remaining in overtime. "We've had so many games like that," says G.M. Kiki Vandeweghe, noting that his Nuggets have blown 11 leads in the fourth quarter or OT. ... To get immediate access to this complete story you must be a SPORTS ILLUSTRATED magazine subscriber. If you are not currently a subscriber, see below for a special offer._

I don't have a subscription, so I can't get it all. If anybody can access this story and post the rest of it, I'd be grateful.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

i don't see anything about Kenyon in there. I don't want to trade Kenyon unless it means getting Pierce or Artest. then i'd do it. but i am concerned that we need a BIG trade and nothing seems to be happening.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

Martin is a lifetime Nugget. No one would take his contract.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

Kiki's still trying, though, check out the new SI. I like Kenyon, but if we can get an equally talented, but more reliable player I say go for it.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Kuskid said:


> Kiki's still trying, though, check out the new SI. I like Kenyon, but if we can get an equally talented, but more reliable player I say go for it.


quick question: are u a nuggets fan or just a melo fan? cuz...


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Tom said:


> Martin is a lifetime Nugget. No one would take his contract.


Have you heard of Isiah Thomas?


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

i dont even think isaiah would take that terrible contract


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> quick question: are u a nuggets fan or just a melo fan? cuz...


I was a Melo fan before I was a Nuggets fan, I've said that before. Yeah, he's the reason I started watching the Nuggets. And I like Kenyon, but he hasn't exactly gotten it done since he got here. I've been a fan and watched most of his games in NJ, and he's not the same player he was back then. Maybe in spurts, but he's not the consistent force he was in Jersey, obviously. I'm not saying go nuts and trade him and bring back Skita to start at the 4, but if we could get a good deal for him, I wouldn't be against it. If not, keep him in a Denver uni and see what happens. And I know you're making some kind of cheap shot at my loyalty to the team, that'd be awesome if you could finish out the sentence and clear up what it is, because I don't understand 100%. Either way, I'm gonna be doing my best not to bite. Anyways, here's a few quotes out of this week's SI:


Sports Illustrated said:


> The Denver G.M. offered Kenyon Martin and Voshon Lenard to the Pacers last week for Artest and 6'11" backup Scot Pollard. Indiana rejected the deal, unwilling to add the six years and $81.3 million remaining on Martin's contract...





Sports Illustrated said:


> The Pacers... provide(d) Vandeweghe with a list of players, including Hawks forward Al Harrington, Lakers forward Lamar Odom and Grizzlies guard Mike Miller whom the Nuggets could acquire from a third team and then relay to Indiana for Artest. Denver spent last Friday trying to get Harrington, but Atlanta rejected an offer of Nene and two first-round picks.





Sports Illustrated said:


> ... and, according to a team official, the 6'11" Nene has "an excellent chance" of returning from ACL surgery by April, in time for the postseason.


:biggrin: ^ I like that one.

EDIT: By the way, I'd type the whole thing up and post it, but I believe it's against site rules.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

I do. Nothing Isaiah does would surprise me anymore.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Kuskid said:


> I was a Melo fan before I was a Nuggets fan, I've said that before. Yeah, he's the reason I started watching the Nuggets. And I like Kenyon, but he hasn't exactly gotten it done since he got here. I've been a fan and watched most of his games in NJ, and he's not the same player he was back then. Maybe in spurts, but he's not the consistent force he was in Jersey, obviously. I'm not saying go nuts and trade him and bring back Skita to start at the 4, but if we could get a good deal for him, I wouldn't be against it. If not, keep him in a Denver uni and see what happens. And I know you're making some kind of cheap shot at my loyalty to the team, that'd be awesome if you could finish out the sentence and clear up what it is, because I don't understand 100%. Either way, I'm gonna be doing my best not to bite. Anyways, here's a few quotes out of this week's SI:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nevermind


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Have you heard of Isiah Thomas?


Sorry Cpaw that won't happen anymore, Larrry Brown going to have some input.


----------



## Kuskid (Aug 18, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> nevermind


K, sorry if I started to sound like I was ready to go off, bit of a rough day.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Sorry Cpaw that won't happen anymore, Larrry Brown going to have some input.


If you'll recall from the late 76ers days, Brown is even a worse gm than Thomas.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

nugzhomer said:


> If you'll recall from the late 76ers days, Brown is even a worse gm than Thomas.


You may be getting him confused with Pat Croce who was the GM during those days.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Kitty said:


> Sorry Cpaw that won't happen anymore, Larrry Brown going to have some input.


I doubt that. Zeke's ego is too big and Brown's understanding of personnel is just horrible. Brown taught Billy King everything he knows


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Kitty said:


> You may be getting him confused with Pat Croce who was the GM during those days.


No, Croce was the President, Brown the VP and Billy King was the GM doing Brown's wishes.


----------



## cambyblockingyou (Nov 26, 2005)

Kitty said:


> You may be getting him confused with Pat Croce who was the GM during those days.


no, Brown had a lot of input at the end of his run there and that's a large reason why he left and why the team was in disarray.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> No, Croce was the President, Brown the VP and Billy King was the GM doing Brown's wishes.


But Cpaw, King is still a bad GM with LB gone, so I guess LB didn't have that much input when he was there. :biggrin:

Sorry for going off topic there a bit. While we on the subject, the Knicks don't need another pf, so we are out of that equation. Maybe Billy King will take him off your hands. :biggrin:


----------

